# Scheiss freenet



## DoctorePest (26. Dezember 2000)

hey jungens 

mein alktueller provider freenet startet beim öffnen des browser stehts seine home page obwohl ich eine andere startseite eingerichtet haben! wie kann ich freenet unterdrücken ??  ach ja ich starte freenet mit dem üblichen Ms DFÜ-dialer.

Gruss und noch schöne Feiertage 
DOC


----------



## DoctorePest (26. Dezember 2000)

okay ich glaube ich habe mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt !
also ich benutze den IE 5.5  und logge mich über den ms DFüe
dialer ein meine startseite ist altavista.com.
und dieses scheiss freenet startet stetz seine omepage uz beginn.
das beste ich bin dabei gestern nacht mit nen HL update zu ziehen gehe zwischendurch offline und beim neuconnecten starte ih sofort meinen donloadmanager und will meinen download fortsetzen was passiert der download ist in 5 sek am ende weil er die startseite vonfreenet  stat des updates desaugt hat.   zum glück bekomme ich im frühjahr endlich adsl !!!!
         hoffenlich kann mir jemand helfen !!

doc


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (26. Dezember 2000)

kannst nicht ändern soviel ich weíß.


----------



## kab00m (29. Dezember 2000)

*Doch!*

ich glaube auf http://www.amok.am kannste ein prog runterladen mit dem du das unterdrücken kannst!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Dezember 2000)

kannst nicht ändern soviel ich weíß.       

Kaboom, dir muss doch schon aufgefallen sein, das ich nichts weiß *GG*


----------



## kab00m (31. Dezember 2000)

*=) Achwas...*

Du weisst doch sicher irgendwas... =) Und wenn es nur deiné Hausnummer ist =)


----------



## DoctorePest (2. März 2001)

Hey Leutz

i´m back. wollt mich erst mal bedanken bei euch auch wenn es nen bissele spaet kommt, ihr seid mir echt ne hilfe. 


so jetzt bin ich das erste mal seit langem wieder im forum und habe nen total ueberfuelltet "ungelesene threats"-Verzeichnis 
wie kann ich das verzeichnis lehren 
bitte sag mir jetzt nicht da ich alle anklicken soll ( so an die 250Beiträge waeren nen bissle viel  - wart gut am schreiben) 

MFG dOc


----------

